# The Lakenvelder Chicken



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

The Lakenvelder Chicken



> The Lakenvelder breed of chicken is a Dutch breed that came to be in Germany, having been historically tied to the town of Lakenvelt. They first appeared in poultry shows in West Hanover around the year 1835 but were written about by a Dutch painter dating back as far as 1727. This painter, named Van Gink, wrote that the birds were in fact found in the town of Lakenvelt. By the 1860\'s the breed had become popular in Westfalen before moving on to England and America in the early 1900\'s....


Read more about this article here...


----------

